# 1980 Gibson Les Paul Custom $2700 Ottawa



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

1980 Gibson Les Paul custom | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@2manyGuitars you investigating this one?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> @2manyGuitars you investigating this one?


M’eh
Never been much of an LP Custom guy.

Unless it’s black with a P90, an Alnico Staple in the neck, and a gold wraptail...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gone.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not surprising.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

It had been listed a couple of times previously. It might just be pulled temporarily.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why is it so cheap?


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Rough shape. Dings, scratches, gouges


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

ugly color as well


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bobartlarry said:


> Rough shape. Dings, scratches, gouges





terminalvertigo said:


> ugly color as well


Plus, ya know...

It’s “one of those”. 🙄


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bobartlarry said:


> Rough shape. Dings, scratches, gouges


Sounds like it was made for me.

Too bad im tapped out.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

probably was a good guitar. Lots of pristine condition Norlin turds out there that sell for a lot more cause they are “mint”


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If it's a Norlin with a lot of wear, that implies a certain amount of love on previous owners' parts.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Ads back up. $2800


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, because that’s how it works.

It didn’t sell at $2700 so I’ll repost it at a higher price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So he'll take $2600?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Starting to think they're just a serial poster...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

GeorgeMich said:


> Ads back up. $2800


With only one really crap picture. Makes me wonder.....


----------

